# Getting Organized



## bnoles (Nov 7, 2006)

About a week or so ago I sent out feelers looking for ideas to help me get my lathe area of the shop organized.  I received many good thoughts and ideas to help inspire me and thank the many who contributed to my request.

This past week end I got busy and put together a lathe tool holder and a little shelf organizer system to get me going.  Here's how it all turned out and seems to be just about right for my needs at this time.  May still do a little tweaking along the way to keep things handy and flowing.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Nov 7, 2006)

Pretty clean. My first thought though is the lathe tools being blade up (too much saftey training, if there is such a thing). I would for sure rake my hand across the tip of one of those. Other wise it looks excellent! I'll send you a pic of my shop and see if you can help[]


----------



## LanceD (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice lookng set up. I like you pvc tool holder. That was a great idea. I can see myself working on one next week [].


----------



## mrcook4570 (Nov 7, 2006)

Looks great!  If you need more practice on organization, feel free to use my shop [8D]


----------



## kenwc (Nov 7, 2006)

Bob, I see one screw in the top of the PVC through to the backer board. Is there one on the bottom also?


----------



## NavyDiver (Nov 7, 2006)

Very nice!  I like the PVC tool holder.


----------



## Dario (Nov 7, 2006)

Very nice indeed but I am with Paul about the PVC tool holder.  You can make it so the blades are downwards with minor change.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 8, 2006)

I really like the PVC idea... and I just happen to have some that'll work. [] However, I'm with some of the others... I like my pointy ends down. Thanks to my trifocals I have a tendency to be more accident prone than prior. And I don't heal as quickly as I used to.[V]

Oh, and before I get any smart a$$ remarks... No, I didn't just get them. I've had them for over 10 years now. I just need them more than I did a few years ago. []


----------



## chigdon (Nov 8, 2006)

Looks great.  I love the PVC holder.  Now go dirty that shop up!!!


----------



## bnoles (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow...  thanks for all the nice compliments guys.

Ken....yes, only one screw in the top tightened pretty snug seems to hold them in place with no shifting.

As far as business end up goes.... those are my burglar bars, guys [}]  Seriously, I suppose I could reverse them, but felt I could better see which tool I was I am reaching for with them pointed upward.  For reasons pointed out, I may turn them pointed downward and see how that works instead. Thanks for the good advice everyone.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, sure I could do that.
It would look like that for about One day and I am being generous.
Could you ppost a picture after you have woeked there for a full day?(NO CLEAN UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)[][]
Really it is a great job, form follows function.


----------



## darbytee (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice organization Bob. I'm in the process of trying to revamp my shop right now to make it more efficient. To jump on the "tools down" bandwagon, last year I bent down over my PVC tool rack and caught the business end of a skew in the corner of my eye. Luckily it hit my orbital bone by my eyebrow and not my actual eyeball, but my tools went blade down immediately and have stayed that way.


----------



## TBone (Nov 8, 2006)

Good job Bob, I like the pvc also.  Just wondering for those that want blade down, if handle is larger than blade you could use smaller pipe and just insert the blade.

Fred, glad you didn't catch that skew in a worse place


----------



## Skye (Nov 8, 2006)

I'd leave them blade up. In order for someone to get hurt on them, they would have to be crawling out your window, and that aint likely.


----------



## tnhickoryknot (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice tool rack and neat organization, hopefully it will give me some motivation to get mine in order.  Good Job


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 11, 2006)

Bob,
I read your feelers and all the answers you got about organizing your tools... up until that time I had just laid my tools on the work bench next to me.. but after reading your thread through, I designed a little flat tray that I can roll around and keep tools handly.. thanks for starting the idea rolling.. by the way, your solution is very good.. only thing, for me, I like to have them closer to hand, not reaching across the lathe... plus my lathe sits in the middle of the floor.



<br />





<br />


----------



## bnoles (Nov 11, 2006)

Chuck,

What a great idea!  I really like the way you designed it and has functionally written all over it. My shop is too small for an idea like yours or I would much prefer your design.

Good job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 11, 2006)

Bob,
Tks.. I picked up a couple of ideas from your thread.. I have a little luxury in my shop.. it's a good size and I'm only using about 2/3 right now.. I was saving a part for the wife to do some of her work in one corner, but she's having a lot of problems with her hip and not able to walk a lot... it's hard for her to get out to my shop.


----------



## bob393 (Nov 12, 2006)

Nice job! 
I wish I had the patents to do that in my shop.
I just wallow around in clutter.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 12, 2006)

Clutter can be good... I usually work under a system of organized chaos.


----------

